
Show HN: Klokki – Rule-based automatic time-tracking for Mac - jivings
https://klokki.com
======
stephenr
This looks interesting.

I’m still looking for a replacement to Billings, at this rate I’ll need to
build part of it myself and rely on csv exports from one of the better desktop
time trackers.

Edit, because HN says I’m too chatty!

——

No offence but after being burned by MarketCircle with Billings, I can’t trust
my business invoices to something I don’t control completely and a single-
desktop-app solution doesn’t work for me.

So my plan (unless something OSS turns up) is to build out the invoicing
solution I need as a web app and then have it generate an internal
representation of billable hours by importing csv files. These could come from
one of the available desktop “time tracking” apps (such as Klokki) or from
manually created timesheets, or wherever.

If a time tracking becomes unsupported, I can swap to another one or enter
blocks of time manually, and the important part (invoice handling, billing
etc) is unaffected.

~~~
moorstas
Hello Stephen! My name is Stas, and I am the maker of Klokki and would be
happy to answer any questions you might have.

Some of the billing functionality is coming very soon to the app. Plus
invoicing is also on our radar.

Can you elaborate on the CSV export?

~~~
stephenr
Hi Stas,

In case you didn't see it (I know I wouldn't notice because its not a reply),
I "replied" in my original comment because HN wouldn't let me reply at the
time.

TLDR: I'm happy to (and would like to) use a desktop app like Klokki to track
time, but I'm unwilling to have the financial aspect (invoicing/billing and
payment records) in something that I don't control fully.

